
Nokia announced N8, the first Symbian^3 based device - newsit
http://www.forum.nokia.com/devices/N8/
======
nailer
Still looks terrible. And after the N97 debacle (where an ex-Nokia employee
demod half the promo video as being faked) I'm a little skeptical of Nokia
products.

Sad, as in 2007 they had 3G and webkit on a pure-screen device.

~~~
joshsharp
Have to agree, there looks to be very little innovation in Symbian^3. The only
interesting thing I saw, as a developer, was the unified Qt SDK letting you
target Maemo, Symbian^3 and future releases, and S60 devices all in one go.

I still wouldn't write apps for it, though.

------
glhaynes
They're calling it "Symbian^3"? Unless you're targeting a personal tech
product at engineers, why name your product so as to evoke the concept "math",
something that many people not only dislike but fear because it makes them
feel stupid?

Of course, I suppose most non-technical folks don't see "^3" as "the cubic
function" but as "little-up-arrow-thingy three". Still.

------
pdrummond
I think Nokia might surprise everyone - Qt 4.7 with its new Qt Quick
technology allows for some extremely slick user interfaces so while Nokia have
certainly disappointed in the past and are way behind Android and iphone I
wouldn't rule them out just yet!

------
csomar
Is this going to be a cheap smart phone? I mean we are in 2010 and technology
is evolving quickly, a 360 x 640 screen resolution and 680 MHz CPU are enough?
or because people care less about them? Actually, it surprises me a lot that
it has a 12M Camera.

~~~
dagw
The retail price I've seen quoted a couple of places in €370, which would make
it significantly cheaper than the iPhone or HTC android phones, and on par
with the lower end Samsung Android phones. If they can make the UI work well
enough I can see the combination of the Nokia name, cool selling points (HDMI
out, 12MP camera etc.) and low price make this a phone that sells quite well.

------
zandorg
Nokia is a little bit like BT in the UK. You buy Nokia regardless of the
competition, because it's what you know.

------
c00p3r
/* printf("Starting Windows 95!\r\n"); */

printf("Starting Windows 98!\r\n");

